# Füttern, aber wie lange?



## biker3105 (24. Sep. 2008)

Hallo!

ich wollte mal fragen, ab wann ihr das Füttern der Fische einstellt?

Macht ihr das von den Temperaturen abhängig oder an einem Datum fest?

Und ab wann geht es im Frühjahr wieder los?


Grüße

Marc


----------



## Trautchen (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*



			
				biker3105 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> ich wollte mal fragen, ab wann ihr das Füttern der Fische einstellt?
> Marc



Hi, da ich sowieso nur selten füttere, habe ich das eigentlich schon  

Bei mir sind jetzt 13 Grad Wassertemperatur und die Fische sowieso nicht mehr so aktiv. 
Probier´s doch einfach aus. Wenn sie nicht mehr fressen, dann läßt Du´s. Ich glaube bei 10 Grad Wassertemperatur soll man es auf jeden Fall sein lassen. Aber dazu werden sich die "Alten Hasen" sicher noch melden. 
Im Frühjahr dann wieder andersherum.

Aber mal ehrlich und noch was anderes, hast Du wirklich 50 Fische in 1500 Litern? :?


----------



## Torsten. Z (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Ich Fütter das ganze Jahr über. Im Winter wird leicht verdauliches Sinkfutter gegeben (wenig). Genauso läuft der Filter im Winter weiter.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Hallo Torsten!



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Im Winter wird leicht verdauliches Sinkfutter gegeben (wenig). Genauso läuft der Filter im Winter weiter.



Wen oder was fütterst Du den im Winter?  

Die Fische oder den Filter?  

Meine Fische haben im letzten Winter das Futter nie angenommen. Es lag nur auf dem Teichboden rum.

.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Moin,

da gibt es nun mal viele untrschiedliche Meinungen; welche die richtige ist  

Wir machen es so: Wenn die Jungs noch was haben wollen (und natürlich auch fressen !!) bekommen sie noch etwas. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht (meist wenns richtig kalt wird).

In der Natur ist es doch genauso. Wenn sie Hunger haben und etwas finden, fressen sie. .. und auch hier, wenn nicht dann eben nicht. Machen wir es doch wie die Natur... lassen wir die Fische selbst entscheiden.

Filter natürlich durchlaufen lassen... und Störe sowieso auch im Winter füttern.


----------



## goldfisch (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Hallo,
man füttert Fische, wenn sie im Teich nicht genug "natürliches" zu fressen finden und die Fische aufgrund der Umweltbedingungen z.b. Temp. etc. es auch fressen. Die Temperaturen bei den die Arten aktiv sind, sind natürlich recht unterschiedlich. Im Zweifelsfall lieber zu wenig und was lebendiges.
Cypriniden würde ich grundsätzlich nicht füttern. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Clovere (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> da gibt es nun mal viele untrschiedliche Meinungen; welche die richtige ist
> 
> ...




so halte ich es auch. Und sie sind im Moment trotz der Wasserthemperatur noch sehr munter und immer direkt zum fressen da.

Elmar


----------



## Franzel5 (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Die Fische entscheiden lassen ob Sie fressen wollen oder nicht kann gefährlich werden. Unter 10 Grad Wassertemperatur auf keinen Fall mehr füttern. Es sind im Teich auch andere Bedingungen wie in der Natur. Im Teich bekommen Sie das Futter direkt vors Maul und brauchen nur fressen und es kann passieren dass die Nahrung aufnehmen auch wenn es nicht mehr gut für sie ist. In der Natur müssen sie es sich suchen. Wenn das Wasser aber kälter wird werden sie das nicht  mehr tun.

Die Fische können u. U. das Futter nicht mehr verdauen und es fault im Darm. Das Ergebnis könnt Ich euch ja denken.

Es ist auch nicht schlimm, wenn die Fische an einem Tag an dem sie vielleicht Futter hätten aufnehmen können nichts bekommen. Ein gesunder normal ernährter Koi beispielsweise kann 2 Wochen ohne Futter auskommen bei normalen Temperaturen.

Im Winter wenn die Temperatur vielleicht gerade so ausreichend zur Futteraufnahme ist natürlich noch länger.

Also im Zweifel besser nicht füttern.


----------



## flohkrebs (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*



			
				Franzel5 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische entscheiden lassen ob Sie fressen wollen oder nicht kann gefährlich werden. Unter 10 Grad Wassertemperatur auf keinen Fall mehr füttern. Es sind im Teich auch andere Bedingungen wie in der Natur. Im Teich bekommen Sie das Futter direkt vors Maul und brauchen nur fressen und es kann passieren dass die Nahrung aufnehmen auch wenn es nicht mehr gut für sie ist.


hallo Franzl!

das klingt sehr einleuchtend - aber oops  gilt das auch für Forellen ???

Ich mach mir ein bisschen Sorgen, dass die mir "verhungern", wenn ich den ganzen Winter nicht füttere! Oder vermehren sich die Bachflohkrebse auch im Winter so gut, dass das alleine reicht ???
Zur Zeit füttern wir ca. zweimal die Woche, eben, weil es wirklich viele Wasserinsekten gibt - aber gar nicht füttern??  
Forellen laichen ja sogar im Winter, also nehme ich an, dass sie keine "Ruhe" halten. Dann können sie doch schon auch im Winter verdauen - weißt du das?
ui, sorry, soviele Fragen...
ist halt für mich der erste Winter mit Fischen im Teich.
liebe Grüße!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Hi flohkrebs,

Zum Thema Forellen überwintern hattest Du schon einmal einen Thread aufgemacht, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]siehe hier[/URL] und da hatte ich Dir bereits ausführlich geantwortet.

Es bringt eigentlich nichts immer die gleichen Fragen zu stellen; das Ergebnis wird dadurch nicht anders. Forellen kommen im Winter erst richtig auf Touren, fressen, laichen und fühlen sich in der Kälte sauwohl... und fressen natürlich dann auch.

@biker3105. 
Ich halte jetzt gut 30 Jahre Fische im Teich, lasse Filter durchlaufen und füttere unsere Fische im Winter wie oben im Beitrag beschrieben...(ohne Probleme).
Daß man im Winter überhaupt nicht füttern soll ist eine veraltete, überholte Lehrmeinung, die aus irgendwelchen mir unverständlichen Gründen immer wieder aufs Neue verbreitet und mit Horrorszenarien angereichert wird... und dadurch natürlich Eindruck macht. 

Es ist nun mal so, daß die Fische mit sinkender Temperatur auch ihren Stoffwechsel herunterfahren, welches aber nicht heißt, daß sie einen Winterschlaf halten. Sie bewegen sich langsamer, fressen sowieso, (wenn überhaupt), nur wenig und verdauen dies auch langsamer. (wohlgemerkt langsamer, aber sie verdauen trotzdem !!) Wenn es dann richtig kalt wird, so bei 5-8 Grad kommt sowieso keiner mehr zum fressen und die Fische liegen nahezu bewegungslos auf dem Grund.


Wenn im Winter füttern, dann nur ganz wenig und nur soviel wie sie in kürzester Zeit weghauen. Auf keinen Fall soviel, daß Futter rumschwimmt oder zu Boden sinkt. Wir könnten jetzt noch über das richtige Winterfutter diskutieren.. aber dies würde zu weit führen.

Einen wirklichen "Winterschlaf" halten nur Aale und Welse. 
Alle anderen stellen die Futteraufnahme von alleine weitgehend ein (hat die Natur so vorgegeben). Lediglich Störe, Forellen, Döbel, Rotaugen (um ein paar einheimische Arten zu nennen) sind auch im Winter aktiv.

Ich hoffe dies nun ausgiebig geklärt zu haben.


----------



## flohkrebs (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

hallo!
Ich weiß  
sorry, dass ich noch mal gefragt habe und danke für die Antwort!!
Ich hab halt noch nie was davon gehört,dass bei lebenden Fischen das Futter im Darm fault 





			
				Franzel5 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische können u. U. das Futter nicht mehr verdauen und es fault im Darm. Das Ergebnis könnt Ich euch ja denken.


:shock 
Werde es jetzt eh so machen wie gehabt....
Hab inzwischen auch nachgelesen, dass sich die Bachflohkrebse im Herbst sehr stark vermehren (bis ca. Ende Oktober) und dann ab Jänner wieder "aktiv" werden... Also keine arg große Gefahr, dass meine Fische im Winter verhungern!
Danke nochmals für die ausführliche Antwort und vor allem für den Hinweis, dass nicht alle Fische gleich sind! 
liebe Grüße!


----------



## juergen-b (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

hy franzel 5



			
				Franzel5 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fische entscheiden lassen ob Sie fressen wollen oder nicht kann gefährlich werden. Unter 10 Grad Wassertemperatur auf keinen Fall mehr füttern. Es sind im Teich auch andere Bedingungen wie in der Natur. ...........................................



einfach alles falsch was du hier schreibst und nicht zur nachahmung empfohlen !!!!!! 

so wie es JO-HAMBURG schrieb stimmt es und sollte es auch gehändelt werden.  

und von denen die es ignorieren, ließt man dann wieder im frühjahr, wenn die temps steigen und die ganzen foren voll sind mit hilferufen !!!!


----------



## andreas w. (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

dazu mal kurz noch eine frage:

habe es immer so gehalten, dass ab anfang- bis mitte oktober bis ca ende märz nicht gefüttert wird (temperaturabhängig), hatte allerdings die ganze zeit nur goldfische. letzten winter zum ersten mal auch koi, die das allerdings gut mitgemacht haben.

es wie gesagt nicht um die goldfische, aber da die koi übers jahr grösser geworden sind, ist meine frage einfach - temperatur als anhaltspunkt? nicht unter 10° füttern und ansonsten solange sie zum fressen kommen? habe ich das richtig verstanden?

würde mir schon wehtun, wenn den viechern was passiert. fänden sie trotzdem was über die wintersaison am teichboden?

danke für eure antwort.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Hi Andreas,

nicht daß ich falsch verstanden werde... es schadet nicht, wenn man die Fische im Winter nicht füttert. Auch so eine Fastenkur überstehen die ganz gut.

Wie ich eingangs schon schrieb... ich würde es den Fischen überlassen.. die wissen das schon am besten. Kommen sie an und wollen was haben... gib ihnen ein bißchen was und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. Nur... auf keinen Fall zu viel und auch nicht extra anlocken.

Genaue Temperaturangaben kann man nicht machen. Da gehen die Meinungen auch zu sehr auseinander. Ausserdem... Du hast heute 10 Grad Wassertemperatur und stellst das füttern ein. Morgen haste dann wieder 12 oder noch mehr Grad, wie das im Herbst so ist. Was willste dann machen... doch wieder füttern oder nicht...oder doch ... nee danke son Stress mache ich mir da nicht.

Ich überlasse den Jungs die Entscheidung..


----------



## waterman (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

HAllo zusammen,
bei unter 10-12C° lässt die Freßfreude meiner Koi nach. Ich stelle dann langsam das Füttern ein. Meist ist das Ende Oktober. Die Fische verbringen dann die Wintermonate völlig ohne Futtergabe in der Winterstarre auf dem Grund des Teiches. Ab März, wenn es wärmer wird und die Fische sich auch wieder bewegen, fange ich langsam an zu füttern.
Seit drei Wintern haben alle meine Teichfische dieses Vorgehen gut überstanden. Abgemagert kamen mir die Tiere bisher nicht vor.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## andreas w. (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

das wollte ich wissen - danke.


----------



## naturteichtante (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

hallo forengemeinde,

das hat mir mein fischhändler aber auch gesagt, daß das futter ab einer bestimmten temperatur, also diese 10°C, nicht mehr verdaut wird und die dann von innen faulen ...

diese woche bekommen se nochmal was und dann ist ende mit futter. sieht man ja eigentlich auch wie fidel oder träge sie sind. eigentlich brauch ich gar nicht füttern, weil der teich produktiv genug ist  

lg
tante


----------



## ouzo (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Füttern, aber wie lange?*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

im letzten (und ersten Jahr mit Koi) haben wir, wie von Jo beschrieben,gefüttert wenn gefordert wurde. 
Ab 10 Grad Wassertemperatur mit Senkfutter. 

In diesem Jahr werde ich kein Senkfutter füttern,denn unser Händler sagt (und das leuchtet mir ein) ,
wenn die Fische keine Energie mehr haben um zum Füttern an die Oberfläche zu kommen, sollte man Füttern einstellen. 
Z.Zt. gibt es noch Morgens und Nachmittags gemäßigt Futter.


----------

